# Kayak options in Ocean City MD area



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm heading down to OC this weekend to do some Sea Bass fishing on a charter. I was planning to bring the yak and fish the bay behind AI on Sunday. I had a couple of questions before i paddle in unfamiliar waters.

Is the ramp by the bridge heading into AI public? Are there any fees?

How is the current at the bridge and the surrounding areas? I know the current under the 50 bridge on the OC side gets pretty hair for a yak. Is the AI bridge similar?

Any problems with high boat traffic there? (the main reason i want to avoid the OC area).

I was planning to drift and jig for flounder and the area behind AI looks really fishy. Any areas to hit or avoid there?

I think that is enough questions for now 

I appreciate any info received. :beer:


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I fish that area... at least I used to before I sold my skiff. That ramp is controlled by the State Park and there is a small fee, but I believe that yaks are free. Conditions there are more manageable than in OC... less current boat traffic depends on the day. the areas along the AI marsh are generally shallow and I would recommend them during High Tide. the channel and around the bridge have deeper water and more structure. 

There are definately fish there to be caught flounder, croaker, striper, 

Hope that helps

:fishing:


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

cducer said:


> I fish that area... at least I used to before I sold my skiff. That ramp is controlled by the State Park and there is a small fee, but I believe that yaks are free. Conditions there are more manageable than in OC... less current boat traffic depends on the day. the areas along the AI marsh are generally shallow and I would recommend them during High Tide. the channel and around the bridge have deeper water and more structure.
> 
> There are definately fish there to be caught flounder, croaker, striper,
> 
> ...


Sounds like a win then. Thanks for the info. Hopefully i will have some pics to post after the trip.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

well I'm back from the trip. 

I got to OC around 3:00 AM on Saturday. The charter was not leaving until 5:30 Am so i fished the OC inlet. As soon as i stepped up on the jetty the blues started tearing up bait fish. the tide was incoming and bait was everywhere. I caught one every other cast. Must have landed 30 blues between 12 and 22 inches in the hour i fished there. Bad omen for the weekend.

We left the dock on time and headed 20 miles out to the sea bass grounds. Well we tried for 5 hours but only landed 4 keeper sea bass. All were 12.5". We also caught 4 or 5 short flounders as well.

The weather started out iffy on Sunday morning. I got a late start and put in around 11:00. Skies cleared and wind died down. I fished the channel hard from marker 19 up to marker 21. There was tons of grass floating in large mats all over the bay. 

I feed crabs all day. Lots and Lots of crabs. Had several nice takes but could not get a hook in them. I fished the bridge the best i could and managed a 5" sea bass on a jig. At least the trip was not a bust. 

Around 4:00 pm the PWC traffic and the wind got to heavy for me so i called it a day. Still a nice weekend.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Glad to see it wasnt a total bust for you. we are having the same problem in Indian river/Rehoboth bay with the grass mats and Jet skis ... havent seen it this bad in years. 

Let me know if you come back this way again I'll show you around Indian River/Rehoboth Bay...

:fishing:


----------

